# ccl experience in Fort Walton



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

The wife and I went to Fort Walton Friday to apply for your ccl, I must say it was very good experience. They were on time in seeing us and very helpful in getting every thing done, It took less then 20 mins. Pit. finger printers, filling the paper work. It was a one stop for every thing, Made the appointment about 4 weeks ago. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I know it should have been {HER} jj


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Is this In lue of filling out the paper work and mailing it off? Do you go home with the ccl or does it take a while for them to mail it back?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*ccl*

All you need is a DL and proof of a safety class, DD-214 or what every Else you have. and be on time. Made a fun day out of it with the wife , made a few points, I need all I can get. they said we should have it in about 2 weeks. would come in the mail. my 2cents jj


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

It's just the ost of the ccl or is it more? (100$)


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

cost is about 120 i believe and you will have it in 2 weeks


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice, I've been putting it off for a while due to laziness


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

should have gave the cost it was 117.00 If your retired LEO and with in your first Yr. no cost and they will take a personal check. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

$117 and got mine in 8 days


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

So 120$ if you're not retired or a LEO?


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

My wife got hers 6 days after her appt. I waited about 2 months a long time ago before the local DOACS did them.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

How do i get the address/phone number to make an appointment?


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/index.html


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Mine took about 2 to 2.5 months before I was able to go to my appointment. This was in May of last year. Now according the the timelines on FL Concealed Carry Forums the mail route and the wait time for appointment is equal at 2 months if you use the FWB office.

The office is slightly cheaper than mailing (not counting gas) since you won't have to pay the fingerprinting fee at the sheriff's office and possible passport photo fees. The office also makes it stupid simple.

I had my card in less than a week.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Mine took about 2 to 2.5 months before I was able to go to my appointment. This was in May of last year. Now according the the timelines on FL Concealed Carry Forums the mail route and the wait time for appointment is equal at 2 months if you use the FWB office.
> 
> The office is slightly cheaper than mailing (not counting gas) since you won't have to pay the fingerprinting fee at the sheriff's office and possible passport photo fees. The office also makes it stupid simple.
> 
> I had my card in less than a week.


Well the stupid simple part is what I need, me not much good at filling out paperwork...I'll be doing this very soon, thanks for all the info!:thumbup:


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 for going to the FW office. Easy and the fastest way to get it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

FWB office tell you what to do, very easy and simple, I guess w all the requests they have it down pat! There are more people getting Concealed permits now than ever all across the Country, thus the wait times. Ammo and gun parts are also in short supply, get used to it and more if odumbdumb is re-elected.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Where did you go for the class?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry no class here used my DD-214, x Military


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Sorry no class here


 Oh boy, you really set yourself up Frank and you started off by appologizing for it!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

YIKES!! Oh well you know what I meant! I needed no firearms training class to present to them other that my DD-214...how is that?


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I just spotted from laughing so hard! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

^ old people humor...haha


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Where is the office located?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

FWB Off 98 downtown behind the Indian Mound in a big white building.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> Is this In lue of filling out the paper work and mailing it off? Do you go home with the ccl or does it take a while for them to mail it back?


Went the paper work route myself to see how long it would take since at the beginning of April the next appointment in FWB was June 6th. So far its been 12 days and my check just went through for my $117 at the Tally office. 

Here's my post of how to do it if you choose not to wait: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/ccl-not-havin-wait-go-ft-walton-115142/

Some guys said you could also just go to Tally if you got time and the wait may be shorter.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

O , The good ole days, 85.oo 2nd floor. PPD, Test, Safety, All the package but stamp, They said wait a couple months. Had it in less than that month. But I did say in the good ole days......


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Tell the wife, Congats.. Wont be long the Gov, will want us all to give em back. LOL, I did say will want, I didnt say will get.... ole Carver


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, they may try but I think we'll be good to go on CCWs. If they ever rescind the law I doubt many people will cooperate.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Same for me. That office is very efficient. They had me and my son out in about 20 min.
Very pleasant people to deal with. You actually forget it is a governmental office.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

> Same for me. That office is very efficient. They had me and my son out in about 20 min.
> Very pleasant people to deal with. You actually forget it is a govern*mental* office.
> 
> 
> > It's sad when we have to brag about a government job actually showing courtesy.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

cantonmentmike said:


> Same for me. That office is very efficient. They had me and my son out in about 20 min.
> Very pleasant people to deal with. You actually forget it is a governmental office.


I was surprised by my experience from that government office as well. I also admire the operational efficiency (the admins suck though) of USPS.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Same here, renewal took about 15 min and walk out with the new one!


----------

